# Mobile Electronic Credit Card Capture



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I found out something cool today. The company that I use for manual credit card processing is now offering a mobile credit card capture device. https://epay.propay.com/SPC/

It looks pretty sweet & I'm sure it would come in handy. I just might have to get me one of those


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been using a similar device for 2 yrs now - called stow and go. I could not function without it. Only problem with theses are If there is a problem with the credit card you don't find out till later when you process your charges


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

dan-ann said:


> Only problem with theses are If there is a problem with the credit card you don't find out till later when you process your charges


And that's the major problem I have with these type of arrangements. By the time you find out you've been screwed, you've not only lost your money but you've lost your merchandise.

I've been using a setup from Merchant Anywhere for about 2 years now that runs on a Palm Treo. It's not cheap but it works pretty much anywhere and I have an internet connection anywhere I need it. I also found a program that allows me to use the data connection in the Palm as an internet connection for my Laptop. Might be too expensive for some people but it works for us...


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, that is true. There is no way of knowing until you go to process the card.

If you have internet access where you are at though, you can hook it up to your computer, swipe the card, & it authorizes right on the spot.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If you can't verify the card to make sure it's valid, I would not take the chance. I think the risk far out weighs the benefits. Good luck o findind a better solution. ... JB


----------

